# SD card will not read



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2009)

I cannot get my SD card to read when I put it in my computer. My other card in my other camera reads just fine. It isn't just my computer it will not read in. It will not read on my neighbors. I have already taken one SD card back and exchanged it and got a new one. I currently have to use the cord to upload my pics. Any ideas?


----------



## loopy (Aug 11, 2009)

Does it show up under "My Computer" ?

If it doesn't, then chances are that the sd card is assigned to a letter drive that is already in use. It's simple to fix.

Change the letter drive by following these steps:
How to change drive letter assignments in Windows XP


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2009)

No it doesnt show up under my computer but the SD card in my other camera does.


----------



## loopy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, that sounds about right. Try the link I gave you, make sure the letter you select isn't being used by anything else (ie. C:, D


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 11, 2009)

I had this problem go to: Control panel > admin tools > computer management > Device manager
Look at where your sd card should show up, see if that recognizes it, if so then format it via the device manager.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2009)

Still no luck, Im slightly computer illiterate. Is there a difference between SD vs. SDHC?


----------



## KmH (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, HD means *High Capacity *. Not all card readers can handle SDHC. Not all cameras can handle SDHC either.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 11, 2009)

KmH said:


> Yes, HD means *High Capacity *. Not all card readers can handle SDHC. Not all cameras can handle SDHC either.



Ahh, that makes some sense.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 12, 2009)

Most computers within the past 5 years can read it though
Anything 4gb > is SD HD 
andthing below (< 2gb ) is SD


----------



## DRB022 (Aug 16, 2009)

You formatted it, right?


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I formatted it. I have just been using the usb cord lol it works


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 23, 2009)

Was it formatted in camera ?


----------



## loopy (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you on Vista?

You could check out this link to ensure your card is compatible.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/


----------

